# Bikeshop / Schrauber in BI?



## manfred01 (25. April 2016)

Ich baue gerade ein neues Bike auf und habe ein paar Arbeiten zu machen, die ich lieber einem Experten überlasse. Also Gewinde nachschneiden, Gabel kürzen, neue Lager im LRS. Kann mir jemand einen Bikeshop oder einen professionellen Schrauber in BI empfehlen (Umgebung geht auch, also HF o. GT)?


----------



## Stubenkueken (25. April 2016)

Sattelfest oder Radstand in bi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred01 (25. April 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Sattelfest oder Radstand in bi



Danke


----------

